# Spousal Visa



## ksome1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for any info on obtaining a spousal visa. I have been living and working in the Philippines for the las two years and got married last May. I now have an opportunity with a new job back in the USA. They want me there Jan 1st. What are the chances of bringing my spouse with me if this short time frame?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ksome1 said:


> Hi, I am looking for any info on obtaining a spousal visa. I have been living and working in the Philippines for the las two years and got married last May. I now have an opportunity with a new job back in the USA. They want me there Jan 1st. What are the chances of bringing my spouse with me if this short time frame?


Honestly, The chances are slim to none. You will need to {when you are back home} file for a married immigrant visa. It is costly and will take almost two years to be approved.

A tourist visa is possible but unlikely. She has to have a lot of money in a bank here that she signs over to the govt as a guarantee that she will return. Even then, these visas are usually not granted.



Wish you the best of luck in the attempt,

Jet Lag


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Honestly, The chances are slim to none. You will need to {when you are back home} file for a married immigrant visa. It is costly and will take almost two years to be approved.
> 
> A tourist visa is possible but unlikely. She has to have a lot of money in a bank here that she signs over to the govt as a guarantee that she will return. Even then, these visas are usually not granted.
> 
> ...


Hate to add further rain but my Filipino ENT MD told me he was denied a Tourist Visa to go visit his Sister in the USA. He had an established practice to come back to in Phil. Been said before but if you have a US Passport be very very grateful.


----------



## AB2000 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hmmmm, I thought I posted a reply?

Anyways, look into DCF (direct consular filing) CR1 visa. You may be able to file one in time.


----------



## ksome1 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Wrong Advice*



ksome1 said:


> Hi, I am looking for any info on obtaining a spousal visa. I have been living and working in the Philippines for the las two years and got married last May. I now have an opportunity with a new job back in the USA. They want me there Jan 1st. What are the chances of bringing my spouse with me if this short time frame?


FYI, please anyone filing an I-130 for their spouse do not listen to some of what like you hear on here about it taking a long time. I filed my I-130 September 22 and my wife got approved and scheduled her interview for October 29 and passed and her US visa arrive today Nov 03. We did everything ourselves and did not hire an service. FROM START TO FINISH less then 45 days.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

ksome1 said:


> FYI, please anyone filing an I-130 for their spouse do not listen to some of what like you hear on here about it taking a long time. I filed my I-130 September 22 and my wife got approved and scheduled her interview for October 29 and passed and her US visa arrive today Nov 03. We did everything ourselves and did not hire an service. FROM START TO FINISH less then 45 days.


Congratulations!


----------

